# I am from China



## Davidsun9 (Apr 3, 2011)

My name is Wei Sun. I am from China Huibei Lichuan.
My bad English. 
Email：[email protected]
http://www.xsbee.cn/


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forums Wei.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. Please share how beekeeping is done differently in China.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome!
Do you have any photo albums online of beekeeping in China?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Wei Sun!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome Wei Sun. Is Wei your Family name? Or is Sun?


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## Davidsun9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone . Thank you very much
My Family name is Sun。
http://ss.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/6/b/xushi/attachments/day_100429/10042910016a87f865e9da3604.jpg
http://ss.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/6/b/xushi/attachments/day_100429/1004291001898303cd45a1158b.jpg
http://ss.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/6/b/xushi/attachments/day_100429/1004291001dac7dccd30e880b0.jpg
http://ss.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/6/b/xushi/attachments/day_100429/10042910014116e906a79a5759.jpg
http://ss.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/6/b/xushi/attachments/day_100429/10042910015d099a40f185da74.jpg
http://ss.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/6/b/xushi/attachments/day_100429/100429100112aaf9a47f134dc3.jpg
http://ss.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/6/b/xushi/attachments/day_100610/1006102351537bdbdff476040e.jpg
http://ss.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/6/b/xushi/attachments/day_100610/10061023513c9299b109c31481.jpg
http://ss.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/6/b/xushi/attachments/day_100610/10061023519790befb6e59cc83.jpg
http://ss.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/6/b/xushi/attachments/day_100610/10061023516b92b87695da3122.jpg


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks david. 
It's Sunday, April 3 at 9:35 PM here on the east coast of the United States.
What time and day is it there where you are?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Great pics David. What kind of honey yeilds do you get per hive each year?


----------



## Davidsun9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks sqkcrk.
It's Monday , April 4 at 11:06 AM here on the China. GMT+8









Thanks alpha6. 
Vespa-（Vespa affnis L.）They are winter give him up， Apis cerana Fabricius，1793-A. c. ceranaFabricius They are spring Moving Into The Dorm.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, how beautiful!:
http://ss.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/6/b/xushi/attachments/day_100610/10061023513c9299b109c31481.jpg


----------



## Davidsun9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome to China ! Welcome to our city !


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

ni hao Wei Sun
I'm from the USA but I live in China now. Do you know Jiangyin in Jiangsu province? I'm working at a shipyard here. My father is a professional beekeeper in USA. Thanks for your pictures. 
Last year I traveled to Fenghuang city in Hunan province and I saw some bees there. I have pictures but I don't know how to upload them here. 
zai jian
Aaron


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Davidsun9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Fenghuang city in Hunan is very beautiful！
You upload pics in photo albums online , and then copy the picture album network links to BBS.


----------



## cheryl mcdonald (Mar 29, 2011)

hi wei, i am a new beekeeper and will not be much help to you yet, but i am interested to see someone from china keeping bees. i lived in hong kong for 1yr, don't remember seeing any hives or honey there though. 
good luck, cheryl


----------



## Amyleighhoney (Apr 5, 2011)

Some great images of your bees... Would love to learn what the difference is between american and china beekeepers.

Welcome!


----------

